# Todd Hoffman from Gold Rush



## TGi (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't know if anyone follows the series but Todd seems to be the guy always struggling but after seeing this video I think he is in the wrong game.


----------



## koffee_beans (Apr 22, 2015)

Stunning. Disturbed's version of this song is awesome and powerful but there's something else in this that just takes it somewhere else.
Never seen the series but i agree this chap has found his calling here. Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow!!! What a voice!

Thanks for sharing that. 

Cooks


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

That was epic. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

